# Lets go CARDS!!!



## nummy (Oct 12, 2013)

Im a die hard St.Louis Cardinals fan! SO happy they won last night and hoping for a clean sweep right into the World Series... Again!!! Anyone else out there share my love for the birds?


----------



## slr83 (Oct 12, 2013)

A sweep??? ..mmm I don't think so... But u can keep hoping, your a fan, your aloud to do that... Good game last night.. will see what happens today... No injured center field for the dodgers..lol


----------



## nummy (Oct 12, 2013)

Ill b watching


----------



## potroastV2 (Oct 12, 2013)

Yes! I've been a Cardinals fan since the 50's, as I grew up in St. Louis. Since I live in San Diego now, the Padres most hated rival is the Dodgers, so I have even more reason to want the expensive All-Star team to lose.

The game last night was excellent! Let's hope the Cards can hit Cy Young today!


----------



## mr sunshine (Oct 12, 2013)

No! Dodgers will take it tonight. Cards are gunna be exhauste bro!


----------



## nummy (Oct 12, 2013)

rollitup said:


> Yes! I've been a Cardinals fan since the 50's, as I grew up in St. Louis. Since I live in San Diego now, the Padres most hated rival is the Dodgers, so I have even more reason to want the expensive All-Star team to lose.
> 
> The game last night was excellent! Let's hope the Cards can hit Cy Young today!


I like the way u think buddy!


----------



## nummy (Oct 12, 2013)

mr sunshine said:


> No! Dodgers will take it tonight. Cards are gunna be exhauste bro!


No such thing


----------



## nummy (Oct 12, 2013)

Come on cards!!!!


----------



## mr sunshine (Oct 12, 2013)

I bet you a rep and a like dodgers will take it!


----------



## nummy (Oct 12, 2013)

mr sunshine said:


> I bet you a rep dodgers will take it?


I just joined cpl days ago and do not know what a rep is.... would ya mind schooling me on it right quick?


----------



## nummy (Oct 12, 2013)

nummy said:


> I just joined cpl days ago and do not know what a rep is.... would ya mind schooling me on it right quick?





mr sunshine said:


> I bet you a rep and a like dodgers will take it tonight?



And sure


----------



## nummy (Oct 12, 2013)

Cards take lead 0-1!!! Hehehe!!!


----------



## theexpress (Oct 12, 2013)

rollitup said:


> Yes! I've been a Cardinals fan since the 50's, as I grew up in St. Louis. Since I live in San Diego now, the Padres most hated rival is the Dodgers, so I have even more reason to want the expensive All-Star team to lose.
> 
> The game last night was excellent! Let's hope the Cards can hit Cy Young today!


----------



## nummy (Oct 12, 2013)

mr sunshine said:


> I bet you a rep and a like dodgers will take it tonight?


Soooooo, U gonna pay up now or what???


----------



## nummy (Oct 12, 2013)

Cards win again!!!!!!!!


----------



## nummy (Oct 12, 2013)

theexpress said:


>


 Hehehe


----------



## mr sunshine (Oct 12, 2013)

Rep is that little star thing at the botton of the box right next to journal this post!


----------



## nummy (Oct 12, 2013)

mr sunshine said:


> Rep is that little star thing at the botton of the box right next to journal this post!



Ahhhhh... got it! It was another great game! A real nail-biter  And thank u!!!


----------



## potroastV2 (Oct 12, 2013)

You bet it was a great game! Yeah Baby! Cards are up 2 - zip and we've got our Ace pitching on Monday. Keep it going! 


It's great to be a Cardinals fan, since they've been in the Playoffs 10 out of the last 14 years. And every one of those years the Cubs were already playing golf.


----------



## nummy (Oct 12, 2013)

rollitup said:


> You bet it was a great game! Yeah Baby! Cards are up 2 - zip and we've got our Ace pitching on Monday. Keep it going!
> 
> 
> It's great to be a Cardinals fan, since they've been in the Playoffs 10 out of the last 14 years. And every one of those years the Cubs were already playing golf.



Yeah buuuuddy!!! Cant cage these Birds baby!!!!


----------



## mr sunshine (Oct 12, 2013)

I bet you another rep and 10 likes dodgers on monday!!!! That was a good game its a bad time to be in a slump. Magics gunna yell at them a little and they will ready to win on monday!


----------



## potroastV2 (Oct 13, 2013)

That's the way to keep that optimistic, sunny disposition! 


Cling to that.


----------



## mr sunshine (Oct 13, 2013)

rollitup said:


> That's the way to keep that optimistic, sunny disposition!
> 
> 
> Cling to that.


Would you like to get in on this bet to???


----------



## nummy (Oct 13, 2013)

mr sunshine said:


> I bet you another rep and 10 likes dodgers on monday!!!! That was a good game its a bad time to be in a slump. Magics gunna yell at them a little and they will ready to win on monday!


Ur on my friend


----------



## mo2oregon (Oct 14, 2013)

Born and raised in stl, so I gotta say, "Go Cards!"
(Oh Missouri mmj laws, why can't you be more like Oregon's?)


----------



## nummy (Oct 14, 2013)

Lets GO CARDS!!!


----------



## nummy (Oct 15, 2013)

So glad I couldnt stay awake last night, I hear the game was horrendous! Just goes to show u how bad the Cards HAVE to b to give a win away


----------



## nummy (Oct 15, 2013)

mr sunshine said:


> I bet you another rep and 10 likes dodgers on monday!!!! That was a good game its a bad time to be in a slump. Magics gunna yell at them a little and they will ready to win on monday!


Double or nothin??????


----------



## mr sunshine (Oct 15, 2013)

nummy said:


> Double or nothin??????


U got yourself a bet!


----------



## potroastV2 (Oct 15, 2013)

It was another good game. The Cards could not hit the Korean All-Star. We've got a few more good games coming up.

I love October baseball !!


----------



## beuffer420 (Oct 15, 2013)

Yea baseball! the one sport I understand how it needs to work. I don't have a fav team just like to watch the game.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Oct 15, 2013)

Used to be a Cub fan, 105 years of futility cured me of that disease 10 years ago.


----------



## mr sunshine (Oct 15, 2013)

Man i cant wait for my 20 likes and 2 reps! Dodgers baby!!!!!


----------



## mr sunshine (Oct 15, 2013)

Nooooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## nummy (Oct 16, 2013)

mr sunshine said:


> Man i cant wait for my 20 likes and 2 reps! Dodgers baby!!!!!





mr sunshine said:


> Nooooooooooooooooooooo!



Lmbo!!!! Yes!!! Cant beat the Birds baby!!!!  Im really gonna like them 2 reps and 20 likes. Sweet sweet victory... mmmhmmmm


----------



## potroastV2 (Oct 16, 2013)

Yikes!

20 Likes!


----------



## nummy (Oct 16, 2013)

Hehehe


----------



## mr sunshine (Oct 16, 2013)

nummy said:


> Double or nothin??????


I think where at nothing but im down for another bet. Lets go the 20 likes and 1 rep???


----------



## nummy (Oct 16, 2013)

mr sunshine said:


> I think where at nothing but im down for another bet. Lets go the 20 likes and 1 rep???


Ummm... No. Double or nothing means either u win double or u get nothing. I won double and u get nothing... but nice try friend


----------



## yktind (Oct 16, 2013)

DODGERS!!!! Gonna be a huge Game tonight


----------



## mr sunshine (Oct 16, 2013)

Dogers won on monday bro i won that bet go back and read the last page. Game 1 we didnt bet game 2 u won i repd u once game three on monday i won game 4 was doubble or nothing we are even game 5 your gunna owe me 20 likes and a rep


----------



## mr sunshine (Oct 16, 2013)

Trying to pull the wool over my eyes smh. Nummy trying to pull a fast one! Ok How about we go 30 likes and 3 reps for game 6?


----------



## mr sunshine (Oct 16, 2013)

Where u at nummy?


----------



## nummy (Oct 17, 2013)

mr sunshine said:


> Trying to pull the wool over my eyes smh. Nummy trying to pull a fast one! Ok How about we go 30 likes and 3 reps for game 6?


Not trying to 'pull a fast one'... Im not much of a gambler and was obviously mistaken in what exactly we were betting game 4. My sincere apologies. But Im down with the 30 likes and 3 reps for game 6. 

PS. Im female, not a 'bro'  My avatar is a pic of me


----------



## mr sunshine (Oct 17, 2013)

My bad sister. . ..sounds good bets on! 

Ps.my avatars also a pic of me..

LETS GO BLUE


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Oct 18, 2013)

To mariners!...wait... 

*cries into bong*


----------



## potroastV2 (Oct 18, 2013)

Hey Mattingly, your "best pitcher in baseball" just gave up 4 runs in the third inning! 


Four - zip Cards!


----------



## nummy (Oct 18, 2013)

rollitup said:


> Hey Mattingly, your "best pitcher in baseball" just gave up 4 runs in the third inning!
> 
> 
> Four - zip Cards!


WooHoo!!!!! Go CARDS!!!


----------



## potroastV2 (Oct 18, 2013)

Ulp! The Dodger's "best pitcher in baseball" got chased in the 5th inning. heehee


The Cardinals batted around in the 3rd and the 5th innings, so it's now 9 - zip!

This could be the Pennant!!


----------



## nummy (Oct 18, 2013)

Turning out to b one hell of a game! Wow!!


----------



## nummy (Oct 18, 2013)

A mere 3 outs away from another World Series!!! Go CARDS!


----------



## nummy (Oct 18, 2013)

Cards win again!!!! We r going to the World Series!


----------



## mo2oregon (Oct 18, 2013)

And that's a winner folks! 

The Cardinals win the pennant! The Cardinals win the pennant!


----------



## a mongo frog (Oct 18, 2013)

It really is nice to see that every one is juicing on the same level now. Love the playoffs.


----------



## nummy (Oct 19, 2013)

mr sunshine said:


> Trying to pull the wool over my eyes smh. Nummy trying to pull a fast one! Ok How about we go 30 likes and 3 reps for game 6?





mr sunshine said:


> My bad sister. . ..sounds good bets on!
> 
> Ps.my avatars also a pic of me..
> 
> LETS GO BLUE



Victory is mine  Great game. And now for the payoff msunshine


----------



## potroastV2 (Oct 19, 2013)

Yikes!

30 Likes! 

Also, mrsunshine will have to dole out 60 reps for him to give you 3. 

(you must give 30 reps before you can rep the same member again, and can give only 5 reps per day)

He'll be repping his ass off until next season starts!


----------



## lime73 (Oct 19, 2013)

Time to pay up people!  

*Lime you have to "spread the love" before getting Nummy again * 
*you have given out too much rep atm lime...please try again later! *

crap i tried ... idk if you got your likes and rep but ima gonna try to give you what you deserve  ... so whats the tally nummy? Hahahahha


----------



## mr sunshine (Oct 19, 2013)

Im in debt!!!!!


----------



## potroastV2 (Oct 19, 2013)

Yeah, so are the Dodgers organization, since they spent over $200 million for this seasons payroll, and got bounced in the playoffs.

If you have the largest payroll in the League, and don't win the Pennant, it should be embarrassing!


----------



## nummy (Oct 20, 2013)

nummy said:


> Victory is mine  Great game. And now for the payoff msunshine


Got my likes but where r my 3 reps?????


----------



## nummy (Oct 20, 2013)

rollitup said:


> Yikes!
> 
> 30 Likes!
> 
> ...


Nice! Very, very nice


----------



## nummy (Oct 20, 2013)

lime73 said:


> Time to pay up people!
> 
> *Lime you have to "spread the love" before getting Nummy again *
> *you have given out too much rep atm lime...please try again later! *
> ...


Good try lime... I love u for ur valiant efforts


----------



## nummy (Oct 20, 2013)

mr sunshine said:


> Im in debt!!!!!


Its ok mrsunshine, so r the Dodgers  I had fun betting u, while it lasted. Ur good peeps and Im always down for a little game play with ya


----------



## nummy (Oct 20, 2013)

rollitup said:


> Yeah, so are the Dodgers organization, since they spent over $200 million for this seasons payroll, and got bounced in the playoffs.
> 
> If you have the largest payroll in the League, and don't win the Pennant, it should be embarrassing!


I was certainly embarrassed for them, especially during game 6!


----------



## lime73 (Oct 20, 2013)

nummy said:


> Good try lime... I love u for ur valiant efforts


+rep


----------



## nummy (Oct 21, 2013)

lime73 said:


> +rep
> 
> View attachment 2865774



Hehehe... U rock lime! :-*


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Oct 21, 2013)

Dear Boston,

We tore out your heart back in June, and wish you all best against the Cards.

Signed,

Blackhawk fan 4/life/


----------



## mo2oregon (Oct 24, 2013)

I admit I avoided here yesterday (owwie!) 

But it looks like the Cards' pitching is back. 

Back to STL!


----------



## potroastV2 (Oct 25, 2013)

Yeah, the Cards lost the first game when the beantown snobs start a left-hander, and the motherfucker actually cheats! He had a foreign substance in his glove that he rubbed his finger on before he threw his cutter. No wonder the Cards couldn't hit that pitch!

What's the deal with Massachusetts teams cheating? First the Patriots, and now the Red Sox.

Hopefully the Cards can still beat the cheaters.


----------



## nummy (Oct 25, 2013)

rollitup said:


> Yeah, the Cards lost the first game when the beantown snobs start a left-hander, and the motherfucker actually cheats! He had a foreign substance in his glove that he rubbed his finger on before he threw his cutter. No wonder the Cards couldn't hit that pitch!
> 
> What's the deal with Massachusetts teams cheating? First the Patriots, and now the Red Sox.
> 
> Hopefully the Cards can still beat the cheaters.


I wish I could say I am surprised the Red Sox HAD to resort to cheating... but how else could they possibly compete with the Cards 
It was great watching the Cards whoop their asses on the Sox home turf... and now back to the Lou to finish the job! 

GO CARDS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mr sunshine (Oct 28, 2013)

Dam i better start repping mutherfuckers. Yes nummy it was very fun losing almost every bet to you.ill be back i gotta go give my rep out like a cheap hore.


----------



## coughee420 (Oct 28, 2013)

I personally can't stand the cards.


----------



## beuffer420 (Oct 28, 2013)

rollitup said:


> Yeah, so are the Dodgers organization, since they spent over $200 million for this seasons payroll, and got bounced in the playoffs.
> 
> If you have the largest payroll in the League, and don't win the Pennant, it should be embarrassing!


the largest payroll in the league will mean nothing if you cannot play as a team. If the players don't have the utmost confidence in each other and their abilities it takes the flow of the team and screws it all up. Although when the team truly knows its teammates and they play good together, well the possibilities of their success sky rockets.


----------



## lime73 (Oct 28, 2013)

coughee420 said:


> I personally can't stand the cards.


View attachment 2874047

https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/744417-halloween-avatars.html


----------



## nummy (Oct 31, 2013)

This girl loves her Cardinals for life


----------

